# Syrian hamster diarrhoea



## Emmap88 (Dec 11, 2017)

Can anyone give me any success stories? My poor boy Basil who is 9 months recently started having diarrhoea that absolutely stinks! It was watery but is now a softer brown poo. He is eating and drinking as normal and is full of energy! Took him to the vets this morning as he is starting to feel a little bit skinny, she gave me baytril antibiotics and fibre plex probiotic. I asked if it was wet tail and she said she didn't think it was but couldn't be sure. I am currently having to clean his bum for him twice a day as all of his poop is getting stuck to his little bum. He doesn't mind me cleaning him and even lifts his bum up for me! Has anyone else had similar with their Syrians? I am so worried about him


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Great that you're already back from the vets. I'd suggest putting something extra tasty in is water bottle such as fruit juice without bits or squash or honey to encourage him to take in as much liquid as possible. That he's drinking normally still is a good start, but with diarrhoea they'll need to be taking in far more fluids than normal otherwise there's an extremely high dehydration risk. If things get too serious the vet may need to give sub cut fluids.

I'd also suggest switching out his normal food for some cooked carbs with added oil to support his energy needs - this is the best way to support old/ ill omnivorous rodents. Cooked carbs are very easy to digest, and a high fat content will provide more calories per mouthful. Things like porridge, mashed potato rice etc. as the base plus whatever cooking oil you have to hand. Coconut cream also works and is tempting as the oil part - most supermarkets sell it in solid blocks which you just shave off what you want, mix with boiling water, and mix in with the carbs.

Once he's on the mend you can start to reintroduce normal food again.


----------



## Emmap88 (Dec 11, 2017)

Torin. said:


> Great that you're already back from the vets. I'd suggest putting something extra tasty in is water bottle such as fruit juice without bits or squash or honey to encourage him to take in as much liquid as possible. That he's drinking normally still is a good start, but with diarrhoea they'll need to be taking in far more fluids than normal otherwise there's an extremely high dehydration risk. If things get too serious the vet may need to give sub cut fluids.
> 
> I'd also suggest switching out his normal food for some cooked carbs with added oil to support his energy needs - this is the best way to support old/ ill omnivorous rodents. Cooked carbs are very easy to digest, and a high fat content will provide more calories per mouthful. Things like porridge, mashed potato rice etc. as the base plus whatever cooking oil you have to hand. Coconut cream also works and is tempting as the oil part - most supermarkets sell it in solid blocks which you just shave off what you want, mix with boiling water, and mix in with the carbs.
> 
> Once he's on the mend you can start to reintroduce normal food again.


Thanks so much for your advice, just go him up after I finished work and he' d lots of solid little poos yay!!! I am so relieved!


----------

